# Apple Watch Series 5



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/2019-apple-watch-series-5-ecg-outside-US-region_id113768


----------



## veggfodur

That is why I love and hate apple products, you buy one and within months there is a newer model and have not even finish paying for the older model!


----------



## BarracksSi

Rumor. Wait for actual news.


----------



## kezcub

The latest generation was a huge jump in specs. Speed, screen size and the pseudo ECG feature. I can't wait to see what they do next.


----------



## nepatriot

veggfodur said:


> That is why I love and hate apple products, you buy one and within months there is a newer model and have not even finish paying for the older model!


Apple usually alternates revolution and evolution. So if they do that with the 5, expect evolution.

That's smart, especially given the slow down rate on consumer upgrades on iphones, pads and laptops. Apple seems to have, for the most part, a good handle on the magic numbers.

Switching to a 1 year revolutionary cycle, IMHO, means the cigar has gone out. That's a reference to an old salt Coast Guard rescue boat trainer, mentioned in a book (forget the name), when he takes recruits out though the worst bars (sand) in the PAC NW. He always maintained a lit cigar. Even when the boat is vertical, he would remain steady and calm; and say "Nothing to worry about unless my cigar goes out."

Introducing a 1 year revolutionary cycle with any Apple product means the cigar has gone out.


----------



## ronalddheld

Be nice if the 5 were revolutionary.


----------



## BarracksSi

nepatriot said:


> Apple usually alternates revolution and evolution. So if they do that with the 5, expect evolution.


Yup. Longtime Apple observers call it a "tick-tock cycle."

"Tick" - new shape, some new externally visible features;
"Tock" - upgraded internal tech, big jump in computational abilities.

I was actually surprised by the new shape of the Series 4, because I didn't think the earlier models needed any improvement. But it's been a good upgrade, and I hope it doesn't get any bigger after this.


----------



## edhchoe

I would like it thinner by at least 1.5mm. It won't happen, I know.
That dang heart rate monitor is so dang thick.


----------



## robmellor

Frustrating the ecg monitoring is taking so long in uk don’t need it but would be nice if it worked, any preconditions when / if ?


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/apple-watch-series-5-price-release-date-features_id114660
more rumors


----------



## MustangMike

veggfodur said:


> That is why I love and hate apple products, you buy one and within months there is a newer model and have not even finish paying for the older model!


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallypop

best is that with older one you have more than half for new one


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-Watch-Series-5-2019-release-date-price-news-leaks_id117085
Not much content


----------



## slickman

Here’s to hoping for a smaller size than 40mm for the wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

slickman said:


> Here's to hoping for a smaller size than 40mm for the wife.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'd be great. Odds aren't that good about it happening (and the capability-to-size ratio, if there can be such a thing, is still the best out there), and the corner complications would end up _tiny._ But I'm sure there are a lot of people whose main wish is for it to be smaller.


----------



## lisztomania7

Call me crazy, but I still like and actually prefer the form factor of the Series 3. Though, I'm sure the newer ones are faster and better to live with.

I wish Apple would cool it with the price increases, but they won't.


----------



## sithjedi333

Doesn't look like much of an upgrade, probably will pass on this generation.


----------



## BarracksSi

lisztomania7 said:


> I wish Apple would cool it with the price increases, but they won't.


AW prices have been pretty stable.

Remember that the first-generation model was wholly replaced by the Series 1, which itself was a slightly speed-bumped upgrade (2 cpu cores instead of 1) and NOT available in steel-and-sapphire.


----------



## ronalddheld

Thinking of getting the 5 and retiring the 3.


----------



## ronalddheld

Had tondo a minor IOS 13 update first, but am on 6 now. Maybe the new faces are for the 44 mm watches?


----------



## sithjedi333

I am seeing the new faces on the larger Series 4 on WatchOS 6 beta


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Had tondo a minor IOS 13 update first, but am on 6 now. Maybe the new faces are for the 44 mm watches?


You have the Series 3, though, right?


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> You have the Series 3, though, right?


Yes.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Yes.


Ok. You mean that some of the new faces are probably for the Series 4, in both 44mm and 40mm (in the same way that Infograph Analog won't fit on the smaller screen on Series 3 and earlier).


----------



## ronalddheld

Yes. Might be another reason to upgrade to the 5.


----------



## Katakuri17

The new faces look really nice. I have a 4 and am excited about it, but one of my co workers has a 3 and is really irritated because they won't work for his watch. I understand it's a business, but it's unfortunate if there is no compatibility for those that have the Series 3 watch.


----------



## Gbphilli

ronalddheld said:


> Yes. Might be another reason to upgrade to the 5.


I don't understand. Has the Series 5 been announced yet? And the new watch faces that will be in watchOS 6 are supposed to be compatible with Series 4, or so I thought. Please clarify. Thanks!


----------



## Gbphilli

Based on rumors I have read, Series 5 will likely be an incremental upgrade, with the same screen size as Series 4. The gap between Series 3 and Series 4 was much bigger than the gap will be between 4 and 5, meaning that an upgrade from 4 to 5 might not be worthwhile for most.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone read rumors the watch be announced on September 10th?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone read rumors the watch be announced on September 10th?


I haven't.

Would the timing be similar to all the other iPhone-Watch events?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone read rumors the watch be announced on September 10th?


Ceramic case, but not known whether all models or just some of them. Seems unlikely Apple would roll out ceramic across the board, given they maintain a careful specs ladder in every product line. So perhaps ceramic will either slot above stainless steel or replace it, with stainless either going away or replacing aluminum as the bottom end?

Also sleep tracker and bigger battery. Wondering even with a bigger battery how a wearable that has to be recharged every few nights will work as a sleep tracker, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> I haven't.
> 
> Would the timing be similar to all the other iPhone-Watch events?


That is what I would expect.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/17/new-apple-watch-titanium-ceramic/
Anyone up for either?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/17/new-apple-watch-titanium-ceramic/
> Anyone up for either?


Eventually, yeah, I'd take either titanium or ceramic. At the rate I change AW models, though, I'd probably hang onto my S4 until the 6 or 7 comes out, so I hope they'll still be selling in those materials later.

I liked the polished gleam and the heft of my steel AW0 (and 2), but I gotta say that my AW4's aluminum fits its high-tech personality a lot better. Titanium would be nice, then. And although I liked the old AW3 in ceramic, I didn't like it enough to pay four figures for it. Frankly, it's a lot easier to stomach paying around $500 for an up-to-four-year ownership of a smartwatch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

ronalddheld said:


> https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/17/new-apple-watch-titanium-ceramic/
> Anyone up for either?


Ti is interesting news.

Kind of depends if Al sticks around as the budget option, if sapphire is only offered on the exotics, etc. I would take Ti/sapphire over stainless/sapphire or Al/Gorilla Glass (or whatever Apple uses on the Al models) if the price weren't hugely more than the existing stainless models. If Al remains and gets sapphire (which I doubt due to Apple's ladder pricing strategies), that would be a harder choice. Since I bought a Series 4 primarily as a health monitor - an area in which I expect to see significant upgrades each year now based on Apple's heavy move into healthcare apps and hardware - I expect to be flipping yearly, so I suspect ceramic will be priced beyond what I'm willing to pay for a one-year watch that depreciates like water in a vacuum.


----------



## ronalddheld

I think I should upgrade from S3 to S5. As others have said, ceramic or Ti option is price dependent.


----------



## Henraa

I’m about ready to upgrade my Apple Watch Series 2 as the battery is starting to die by about 7.30pm each night. My wife’s got the Series 4 which is a nice improvement.

Not really bothered about titanium as the aluminium is plenty light enough for me and is about the right price for a wearable that pretty much gets dumped in a drawer after 3 years. I am fancying the Space Grey this time for a change as I previously had gold which I’ve really liked. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronalddheld

Will have to see the finish on the ceramic and to before I decide.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-iPhone-11-September-10-event-invites_id118544
Looks like the 10th is the AW announcement date.


----------



## ronalddheld

always on display, i'm in. have to decide on case, when the presentation on iPhone is over
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/09/apple-unveils-apple-watch-series-5/


----------



## BarracksSi

I'm genuinely surprised by the always-on display. I'll have to watch the presentation and see if they explain how it would avoid burn-in. I've never felt like I needed it anyway, but I suppose it'd be nice for when my wife wants to check the time from across the dinner table (for example).

About time it got a compass, too. Been wishing for one ever since they added GPS.

I'd like the new titanium case, of course - but like I said before, this is a bundle of cash to spend on a gadget.

Seriously, though... the amount of functionality they've been able to add every year without tanking battery life - or making it obscenely fatter - is amazing. Having total control over designing the CPU _and_ the OS pays big dividends.


----------



## ronalddheld

Good comments, Barracks.
Looks like I have to wait until Friday before VZW will preorder one. Cannot afford the Ceramic if I upgrade every couple of years, and not certain about the white color. Is the TI worth ~$200 more?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

ronalddheld said:


> always on display, i'm in. have to decide on case, when the presentation on iPhone is over
> https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/09/apple-unveils-apple-watch-series-5/


Always on sounds good except for the 18 hour battery life. I charge my 4 every other day, and it doesn't take long to charge. Not sure I'm willing to give up that level of autonomy in something I bought primary as a health monitor.

On the other hand, I have no idea what sort of life Apple claim for the series 4, nor how long it takes to charge a 5. In any case, I'll hold off buying until we see what the reviews say about real world battery life in the 5. Can always-on be disabled?

Didn't get the chance to watch any of the event. Were any health features added to the 5?


----------



## BarracksSi

watchcrank said:


> On the other hand, I have no idea what sort of life Apple claim for the series 4,...


They've been saying 18 hours for every model including the first generation. I think I've gotten close to that low number once, and that was taking my Series 4 by itself, without the phone, for a full day. The rest of the time it's like yours, charging maybe every other day.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

BarracksSi said:


> They've been saying 18 hours for every model including the first generation. I think I've gotten close to that low number once, and that was taking my Series 4 by itself, without the phone, for a full day. The rest of the time it's like yours, charging maybe every other day.


That's *very* reassuring, thanks. |> I've come late to the Apple Watch party and have much to learn.


----------



## BarracksSi

Briefly (about to update my phone) —

AW5 uses what they call an LTPO display. Supposedly an exclusive, and it might avoid the burn-in associated with OLED.


----------



## DougFNJ

*Series 5 Officially announced!*

So the Apple Watch Series 5 is officially announced. New options are available, and after watching the presentation, I will go over them here.

The newest features:

I think the biggest news is always on display! I think a lot of people aren't crazy about the blank screen showing most of the time. Im wondering if this feature alone brings people over that were on the fence before.

Compass- Great for maps, and opened it for developers to be able to integrate it in their apps.

New Finishes:
Now 100% recycled aluminum
2 versions of brushed strengthened titanium: Titanium color, space black titanium with DLC coating
Ceramic White is back

Everything else is pretty much the same.

Same battery Life
same size as series 4, same thickness as series 4.

This was more of an evolution then a revolution. The reviews are sating this is a minor update similar to what you get with an S year for iPhones.

You can now purchase an Apple Watch completely configured with the case and strap choices you prefer. I have a number of straps, and wish they would release it with case only.

I preordered one. I love my Series 4 Space Black, and I love the idea of always on with the same battery life. I ordered the Space Black on Black sports strap as I do every year with these and typically swap the strap with my Space Black Steel Link Bracelet. It has stood the test of time and wish watch manufacturers would adapt something similar to the sizing.. I personally like the weight if the steel, I was tempted with Titanium, but was never a big fan of the weight.

So what do you all think? Did you preorder? What configuration did you go with? Are you picking up in the store, or having it shipped?


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Series 5 Officially announced!*



DougFNJ said:


> I think the biggest news is always on display! I think a lot of people aren't crazy about the blank screen showing most of the time. *Im wondering if this feature alone brings people over that were on the fence before.*


Probably not, IMO. People have had five years to decide if they even want to try an AW, and the not-always-on display was a small excuse.



> You can now purchase an Apple Watch completely configured with the case and strap choices you prefer. I have a number of straps, and wish they would release it with case only.


I'm a little surprised by this packaged-to-order plan. Cook's big strength at Apple was refining the supply chain, and creating a multitude of SKUs through this custom order process normally causes more problems than it solves. But I guess that if there's anyone who can handle this, it's Apple.

And I agree that it'd be nice to order just the watch head instead of having to pick yet another strap I might not wear.



> So what do you all think? Did you preorder? What configuration did you go with? Are you picking up in the store, or having it shipped?


Not going to order this S5 to replace my S4, or at least that's not my plan (we'll see if my wife wants to buy me one as our anniversary approaches; although she wants to upgrade from her Fitbit to something with GPS). That's no knock on the S5 at all - if I were still hanging onto an S3 or earlier, this would be a definite buy - but I'm already very pleased with my S4.


----------



## utzelu

The always-on feature is not very appealing to me as I wouldn't probably use it - I prefer to conserve the battery instead. The compass on S5 is nice as may be helpful during hiking. I'd really want to get a SS model and because of that I am more inclined to buy a used S4 model.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: Series 5 Officially announced!*



DougFNJ said:


> So the Apple Watch Series 5 is officially announced. New options are available, and after watching the presentation, I will go over them here.
> . . .
> So what do you all think? Did you preorder? What configuration did you go with? Are you picking up in the store, or having it shipped?


Thanks for the summary. Far better and denser info that I would get wading through yards of verbiage on the big gadget blogs. |>

I also found the old version of the comparison page (series 4 vs. series 3) on the Wayback Machine, which I then compared to the the new series 5 vs. series 3 page.

Looks like the only new health features are menstrual cycle tracking and alerting for dangerous noise levels. Other changes:

Later generation processor, but still claimed to be "up to 2x faster" than series 3
Adds international emergency dialing to the previous emergency dialing capability
Storage doubled from 16GB to 32 GB
Always-on display has same resolution and same brightness as series 4 screen
Since there don't seem to be any new health features relevant to me, and since I seem to be okay on both speed and storage, I will sit this one out. I bought my series 4 just five or six weeks ago at a great price, already dodging the first-year depreciation. It remains a large upgrade over the series 3, so I expect I'll be fine if I flip it next year for a series 6.

Always on display would be nice in a principal watch or if I used the watch at unconventional angles (working over my head a lot, etc), but I still wear a conventional watch for the time and work at a desk (or often a sofa). Besides, I'm not sure I want the screen always on at night (assuming it doesn't eventually dim to near out in dim lighting when it's not significantly moved for a long time).

One thing which would change my mind is if there is now a data-only home screen without the time on it buried somewhere in the new screens. To me, the Apple Watch is a health gadget, phone accessory, and wrist computer/communicator, not actually a watch. (Yeah, I know that's an eccentric position. :-d) So it would be nice to be able to display more data without the time cluttering the display.

I'm pretty careful about my ears in loud environments, but I do hope the series 5 proves popular and leads a lot more people to start complaining about dangerous noise levels where they are presently ignored. b-)


----------



## tauntauntaun

It sounds like they achieve the always-on trick by using a display that can refresh between 1hz. and 60hz. With the display updating once per second at minimum brightness, the impact on battery life should be minimal.

And one must assume there will be a "screen off" mode for folks who prefer the old behavior.


----------



## BarracksSi

tauntauntaun said:


> It sounds like they achieve the always-on trick by using a display that can refresh between 1hz. and 60hz. With the display updating once per second at minimum brightness, the impact on battery life should be minimal.
> 
> And one must assume there will be a "screen off" mode for folks who prefer the old behavior.


It also looks like a different display technology that's not even OLED. I'll have to read more later, though.

Half of the "updates" are in watchOS 6, too, like cycle tracking and ambient noise alerts. If someone's on the fence, might as well wait until installing watchOS 6.


----------



## tauntauntaun

BarracksSi said:


> It also looks like a different display technology that's not even OLED. I'll have to read more later, though.


Here you go - it's OLED at a variable refresh rate:

https://www.oled-info.com/ltpo

Edit: curious that this source says they're using LTPO in the Series 4... the plot thickens.


----------



## wow445

Loving the always on mode as it showcases a bit more personality of the wearer since there's a good chance most will customize it to their liking. Cali dial is a nice touch!


----------



## BarracksSi

tauntauntaun said:


> Here you go - it's OLED at a variable refresh rate:
> 
> https://www.oled-info.com/ltpo
> 
> Edit: curious that this source says they're using LTPO in the Series 4... the plot thickens.


MacTracker also says the S4 uses LTPO. I didn't remember any mention of it in last year's keynote, but hey, it's been a year.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone who pre-ordered or will, what are you getting?


----------



## Palmettoman

I wasn't all that interested in upgrading my 4 until I read about the titanium version. Now that I've fully committed to wearing mine daily, I'm more apt to go ahead and get it. Probably tell my wife she can get it for me for Christmas tho. :-!

The always on display is something I've been hoping for. Hopefully, they will offer a sensitivity adjustment and not just an "on-off" so inadvertent wrist movements will have less of an effect on the screen brightening. Could also help with battery life. 

Demand for 4's on the preowned market should be good as Apple seems to only be offering the 5 and the 3.


----------



## umarrajs

Palmettoman said:


> I wasn't all that interested in upgrading my 4 until I read about the titanium version. Now that I've fully committed to wearing mine daily, I'm more apt to go ahead and get it. Probably tell my wife she can get it for me for Christmas tho. :-!
> 
> The always on display is something I've been hoping for. Hopefully, they will offer a sensitivity adjustment and not just an "on-off" so inadvertent wrist movements will have less of an effect on the screen brightening. Could also help with battery life.
> 
> Demand for 4's on the preowned market should be good as Apple seems to only be offering the 5 and the 3.


I purchased and sold AW2 and AW4 for a single reason----not having an always on screen. Always used a Fenix as my fitness device.
So I am in finally.........hopefully for keeps this time!


----------



## ronalddheld

VZW does not sell Ti or ceramic cases. Have to order from Apple.


----------



## DougFNJ

I initially put in for the preorder on the Series 5 going with the usual SS Space Black on the sport strap. Looking at videos and photos, and the fact that the price difference isn't ridiculous, I cancelled my preorder and purchased the Series 5 Edition Space Black Titanium with the Anchor Grey Sports Loop Strap. I found out they also include an additional sport strap in the package, so comes with nice extra options for my strap collection. This brushed matte finish looks like it will go PERFECT with my Space Black Link Bracelet. Only thing is it won't get here for at least 2 weeks minimum after launch, should be getting it sometime between 10/4-10/11.

I have been getting review watches from Topper for new content on my reviews. When this arrives, I will be doing the unboxing, setup walk throughs, reviews, and I will be looking to do at least one tip/hint/tutorial a week after that along with figuring out a giveaway at some point. Pretty stoked with this one!!


----------



## ronalddheld

For those who did not order at 8 am ET, did you find a delay beyond next week of up to about a month?


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> For those who did not order at 8 am ET, did you find a delay beyond next week of up to about a month?


I think that availability is dependent on the type of combination. For instance, I am thinking the brown leather loop strap is one that is held up, and the size also determines it. I initially preordered the Space Black with black sport strap. M/L was available immediately. The larger version was on hold 3 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I wonder if the case material causes delays, as Al and SS may ship faster than Ti and ceramic?


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> I wonder if the case material causes delays, as Al and SS may ship faster than Ti and ceramic?


It could also be anticipated demand. Anytime I looked at the Ceramic Edition models on Series 3 they never stocked them in any Apple Stores in NJ, only the New York stores. If you wanted them, you'd have to order them online. I'm guessing they may underestimate the demand for Titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sithjedi333

Ugh, I wasn't expecting much of an upgrade but that always on feature is pretty appealing. Must.... resist....


----------



## ronalddheld

sithjedi333 said:


> Ugh, I wasn't expecting much of an upgrade but that always on feature is pretty appealing. Must.... resist....


You know that is not going to happen.


----------



## dbieleck

ronalddheld said:


> Be nice if the 5 were revolutionary.


Isn't it though? The always on screen is a more important update then many are thinking...at least in my opinion.


----------



## ronalddheld

Seems more evolutionary to me. AFAIK, the always on display is a modification of the Series 4 display.


----------



## BarracksSi

Blogger John Gruber posted his review:
https://daringfireball.net/2019/09/apple_watch_series_5



> The iPhone was a hit product before the iPhone 4S. The iPod was a hit before the Nano. And without question, the Apple Watch is already a massive hit - a mere four years in and it's already more successful than the iPod ever was. When I talk about a product hitting its stride, I don't mean that's when it became popular - I mean that's when the big missing pieces are mostly filled in.
> 
> For me at least, Series 5 marks the Apple Watch hitting its stride.


----------



## umarrajs

BarracksSi said:


> Blogger John Gruber posted his review:
> https://daringfireball.net/2019/09/apple_watch_series_5


+1. Thanks.

Regarding the compass the blog notes:

"Traditional compasses spin randomly when you bring a magnet near them. Series 5's compass won't do this, because it uses the gyroscope to see if you're actually moving. The compass won't be fooled by a magnet because it can tell the watch itself isn't spinning around".


----------



## BarracksSi

umarrajs said:


> +1. Thanks.
> 
> Regarding the compass the blog notes:
> 
> "Traditional compasses spin randomly when you bring a magnet near them. Series 5's compass won't do this, because it uses the gyroscope to see if you're actually moving. The compass won't be fooled by a magnet because it can tell the watch itself isn't spinning around".


Cool trick, eh? Now I wish it could be added to my old iPhone SE in the next iOS update.

(that, and correcting its compass deviation of about 15° clockwise...)


----------



## BarracksSi

A Week On The Wrist review from the 'Dink:


----------



## BarracksSi

Updated my Series 4 to watchOS 6 last night (mostly relevant to the Series 5 since the two watches share most features).

Some things to note about the new faces - because that's all I've really played with:

The new Solar Dial is sexy. A little harder to read, but it sure looks nice. Scrolling with the crown advances or turns back the displayed time and can show you when the exact noon, twilight, and sunset/sunrise times are. Haptic feedback also clicks differently at those points.

The California dial is really the full-screen dial. It has several options for numerals besides just the mixed California one, including indices from Persia and India regions.

The Infograph face - still my favorite - has ditched its complications' colors in every dial color besides Black and White. I'm bummed about this change. I used to use a blue color for the minute track, seconds hand, and monogram (it looks like a cat here) but now, the complications (including the astronomical ones like Moonphase and Earthphase) are shown in gray. Some have a dash of color to match the selected color. I guess it's intended to make the entire face color-coordinated, but one of my favorite variations, with the colorful astronomic complications in the center surrounded by a blue minutes track, has gone away.

There's a set of Nike Hybrid faces that look pretty cool. I haven't tried them yet, but they add a lot of options, some becoming as useful as Infograph.

More to play with later, including the Noise app, Voice Memos, Calculator, onboard Shazam!-based song recognition, etc.


----------



## ronalddheld

Who has picked up a new watch, today?


----------



## rationaltime

It is nice that it appeals to some people, but what a discordant note. 
I could not adapt to that.









Stop turn. Straighten up and fly right.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi

rationaltime said:


> It is nice that it appeals to some people, but what a discordant note.
> I could not adapt to that.
> 
> View attachment 14492345
> 
> 
> Stop turn. Straighten up and fly right.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


It's kinda funky, isn't it? And the time display being shrunk into a smaller element doesn't help readability, either.

But it sure looks neat, and other times outside of dawn or dusk aren't as jarring because the horizon isn't colored as prominently.


----------



## jamese302

Picked one up today. Will see how it fits into the rotation....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Picked-up yesterday.
Liking the always-on screen a lot.............had returned AW2 & 4 due to blank screen.
This should be a keeper.


----------



## ronalddheld

Waiting for mine to arrive...


----------



## Explorer23

Got mine today. Really can appreciate the fine details on my steel watches after handling this aluminum square but I'm impressed by the customizability of the watch faces. Will see if the fitness tracking can sway me to the dark side...


----------



## jamese302

Explorer23 said:


> Got mine today. Really can appreciate the fine details on my steel watches after handling this aluminum square but I'm impressed by the customizability of the watch faces. Will see if the fitness tracking can sway me to the dark side...


Agreed, in comparison to my real watches the AW is uninspiring, but the functions and convenience are pretty great. I've tried them a few times in my rotation and it's never stuck, hopefully will this time. I really want to like it and find a good balance between the AW and my mechanical watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Fitness tracking is just one aspect. But a bunch of other bits, like having the weather handy, Bluetooth connection to my car, vibrating alarm, email culling, wrist taps for directions, mini calculator (PCalc > watchOS calculator), four time zones, a couple little games, and, oh yeah, the ability to text and call without requiring me to carry my phone in hand _all day long_...

All those things gradually added up over my first six months or so of owning an AW, which started back in 2015. Since then, it's been my preferred daily wear watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

Went to the Apple Store, to play with the S5 for a few minutes. Nice new faces and the always one faces seem useable. They did not display Ti or ceramic cases.


----------



## ayuboi86

i had the s3 aluminium, which had a ding when i dropped it in the forest trail while running. deliberated for a long time and ended up getting an s5 in gold stainless steel, just to scratch the gold itch. the gold itself is quite muted i think, have had people mistaken it for stainless steel in warm lighting. which is what i like, not overly loud. the premium for cellular, which i don't use, was really hard to get over. the weight is a nice touch though, if it so ever mimics a 'real' watch. personally i like dateless watches, so it is on the vapor face for the most part. 

using it primarily for running with blue tooth earphones, a fuss free set up. it's alright for casual runs. if apple ever bakes in better running functionality in the native workout app, they are probably gonna convert many track runners. right now you STILL can't do a simple review of splits (unless on your phone, oh my why), nor reset and display the current lap (unless you use the stopwatch function and fiddle with the touch screen on a 1:20/lap pace), which is a shame really as this is largely a software issue.


----------



## rationaltime

ayuboi86 said:


> i had the s3 aluminium, which had a ding when i dropped it in the forest trail while running. deliberated for a long time and ended up getting an s5 in gold stainless steel, just to scratch the gold itch. the gold itself is quite muted i think, have had people mistaken it for stainless steel in warm lighting. which is what i like, not overly loud. the premium for cellular, which i don't use, was really hard to get over. the weight is a nice touch though, if it so ever mimics a 'real' watch. personally i like dateless watches, so it is on the vapor face for the most part.
> 
> using it primarily for running with blue tooth earphones, a fuss free set up. it's alright for casual runs. if apple ever bakes in better running functionality in the native workout app, they are probably gonna convert many track runners. right now you STILL can't do a simple review of splits (unless on your phone, oh my why), nor reset and display the current lap (unless you use the stopwatch function and fiddle with the touch screen on a 1:20/lap pace), which is a shame really as this is largely a software issue.


Thank you for the review. I think this is the kind of information
the members are looking for.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ronalddheld

Got a package yesterday. Going to VZW to get it activated.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Got a package yesterday. Going to VZW to get it activated.


Do you need to go there to get it activated, or could you do it at home?

Asking because when we got my S4, which is my first cellular watch, we also had to go to our provider to add it to our plan.


----------



## ronalddheld

I probably could do it at home, but I want credit for my S3. Need to see if my plan will be affected and any rate increases.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I probably could do it at home, but I want credit for my S3. Need to see if my plan will be affected and any rate increases.


You're not sending your S3 back to Apple for recycling?


----------



## ronalddheld

I bought it from VZW so I turn it in for credit.


----------



## ronalddheld

Got done around midday. Have not had much time to investigate any settings. I did not order that bracelet I ordered space grey/black Milanese loop.


----------



## BarracksSi

The 40mm size has a new type of battery casing. Instead of being wrapped in foil, it's now encased in metal, allowing them to fit more capacity into the same space as before.

https://www.ifixit.com/News/40mm-apple-watch-series-5-new-battery-design


> Lastly-and perhaps most importantly-the patent suggests that Apple wants to use this metal casing design to secure the battery to the device with screws, which would allow them to (hopefully) skip the repair-unfriendly glue. What's more, they'd be able to accomplish this with no extra external brackets that would otherwise take up even more space. This year's Apple Watch battery was unfortunately still glued in place, despite the new metal-encased battery, but we're excited by the prospect that things could improve in the near future.


----------

